# anybody help



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

evening guys n gals
Having just treated me better half to a tt, i have set about working my way thru the car getting everything to a show and shine standard, the only thing i am going to struggle with are the swirl marks on the paint , they are not that bad but the fact they are there, gets on me nerves [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
could anybody recommend someone who can machine polish the swirls out, i am in warrington, up north. 
regards


----------



## tash (Sep 28, 2008)

Try hear lots of people who do this for a living and the results speak for themselves.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Rather than spending large amounts of cash on having someone correct the swirls, you can go a very long way to hiding them (as opposed to correcting them) yourself by hand.

Two products that spring to mind that will do that for you, used in conjunction with one another and which will look great on your car are firstly Poorboys 'Black-Wow' which is a filler heavy polish designed for use on dark coloured cars, to be followed with a couple of coats of Bilt Hamber 'Autobalm' which is a filler rich sealant type product which os fabled for its swirl hiding qualities.

You will find bothe products via the traders on detailingworld.

HTH. Cam


----------



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for info cam
i have found poorboys black hole for sale description looks as you have described the black wow and says 'new' could be a replacement, adn also they sell the auto-balm wax, www.theultimatefinish.co.uk will give them a try and let you know the results. Even thou i havent got a machine i would rather do things myself, more satifaction  
thanks again


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

asenna said:


> thanks for info cam
> i have found poorboys black hole for sale description looks as you have described the black wow and says 'new' could be a replacement, adn also they sell the auto-balm wax, http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk will give them a try and let you know the results. Even thou i havent got a machine i would rather do things myself, more satifaction
> thanks again


My pleasure to help out wherever poss 

I'm trying to get my hands on a sample of white diamond and I've asked some info on it at detailingworld.

Be very interested to hear your results


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Did you not try any of the advice offered in response to your earlier similar question? Or are we talking about a second TT..."his 'n hers"

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=124560

Do it properly and don't opt for the quick and easy (and temporary) fix

Dave


----------



## cinnabull (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Hey, another Warrington TT'er.

Best bet is to let Dave do it.  You'll get much more satisfaction out of that !! He did mine and its still looking good, but I may top up the wax soon as the weather is only going to get worse.

Stuart


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

cinnabull said:


> .
> 
> Best bet is to let Dave do it.  You'll get much more satisfaction out of that !! He did mine and its still looking good, but I may top up the wax soon as the weather is only going to get worse.
> 
> Stuart


Not this year Stuart - I'm severely "broken" 

If it's still looking good, then that's down to you and being a "good student" More so because of the amount of "shi**y" weather that's been around since I visited ...I simply make it shiney and you have to keep it like that. Gold star for you young man :wink: 

Dave


----------



## asenna (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for replys,
i havent finished trying to get the paint as i want it yet, just an idea of cost to get rid of swirls, if i cannot get rid myself, 
this is a ongoing project over the winter period, trouble is wife uses car to work and sells new houses so works all weekend when im off, :? , it would be spring before i got the paint work done professionally , so ive got a few month , back to work it is then, thanks again for comments


----------

